# Locking inactive client's session automatically !



## techshan (Feb 17, 2008)

In our sbs 2003 domain environment, the clients' pc's inactive for default period will be locked out automatically and only Ctrl+ Alt + Del & client password combination will unlock the client's pcs.

Recently around 9 months before, all our client's pc's joined the new sbs 2011 but (usually all are locking with Win+L key combination manually)the auto lock feature is not working from the beginning onwards. Now only I am brought up with this issue by clients.

Please help me set that option!


----------



## techshan (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

Finally got working with the help from

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...r/thread/f0c09ea5-dc2f-4d5a-b296-911e90a88522


----------

